# Wth????!!!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

All I frickin did was trying to take my favorite indy body off of tyco narrow chassis and the body exploded in pieces!!!! ARGGHHHHH!!! one of my favorite body I had in my display for a long time maybe 20 years or so. Jeez.. not my good day!!

been having a bad day!! garbage disposal burned up big time that set off the fire alarm !! argghhhh..

it never happened to me before !!! it was so brittle!! there is no sun in my office where my display is - my office is in basement and never had a sun shining in .. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Damn, that does hurt. Guess you better yell out to you know who to put it back together. Ouch.  rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the other version of that car here Wes if you want it. Not mint but ok!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow! Havn't seen that much destruction since I exploded a tan riviera.. 
that just sucks.... 

Cj


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*If Humpty Dumpty was a slot car.....*

Sorry Wes!! That has to suck big time!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

CJ53 said:


> Wow! Havn't seen that much destruction since I exploded a tan riviera..
> that just sucks....
> 
> Cj



Reminds me of that old tan TJet Corvette that I bounced and became a puzzle in a nano second.  rr


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I remember someone saying that Tyco had some issues with white indy plastic. 
Something to the effect of the mold not being cleaned out from the solvent used to flush them, it would contaminate the plastic and over time it would get extremely brittle.
Sun would have had nothing to do with it if this was the case.
I had a Malboro Indy break very easy once but not into 50 pieces.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wes,

I am at a loss for words....Sucks to be you.  

Bob...  Freakin' Frackin' Grumble, Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah Grrrrrrrr  ...zilla


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The rear wing is OK.









__________________


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> I am at a loss for words....Sucks to be you.
> 
> Bob...  Freakin' Frackin' Grumble, Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah Grrrrrrrr  ...zilla


YEAH SUCKS TO BE ME!!!! LOL! ARGGHHH... I ll live.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SuperFist said:


> The rear wing is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ugh. Sorry buddy, that really sucks. Ive never seen such a thing. 

But if its any consolation, I went to go see G.W.A.R. friday, and the bartender got my girlfriend completely schnockered. I mean its fine to load up my drinks, Im 6'1" and 250 lbs, she's 5'4" and 120. She had 2 rum and cokes that were a bit stiff, the 3rd had her off in the corner miserable by the 3rd song. I missed the show to take her downstairs while the rest of my friends were getting to see them beheading Obama! [email protected]#$!!!!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's a new one for $19 on a 440 chassis: *McLaren Honda Shell - #11 - wh/or*










__________________


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tyco grenade...*

Sorry about your loss...

I had something like that happen to me nearly the exact same. I even kept the body in pieces to prove it in case I ever told someone the story.

It was a prototype "test shot" narrow chassis 80s corvette (stingray style). 
It is off-white and while trying to snap it on, it blew up like a grenade. I stood there with 8 to 10 pieces in my hand and a couple on the floor. I couldn't help but laugh. I have never seen anything like that happen. Well- until today.

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a job for "Hall Restorations"


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Honest officer..I was only going 35....


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Aaaaaaaahahahahaha -- This happened to a friend of mine too. He was snapping it onto the chassis when it blew apart in about 5 pieces. Same exact body.

Sorry for you loss. If you want, box up the bits & pieces and send them to me. I'll put them behind the crash wall at Turn 2 on my big road course -- The turn gets everyone eventually.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually... It kinda looks like the after effects of a normal night of chat room driving for Darrell!!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, you could use that driver in another car!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*moment of silence ..................................*

Dang Wes that's gotta hurt. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bummer Wes!

Happens around here ALL THE TIME!

Fist has got the right idea. Start shopping for a new one cut that driver free from the wreckage with the jawz of life. Save him for one of your bitchen customs.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I had it happen to me with a different Tyco body... an orange 300ZX. I just stood there like a 4 year old whose ice cream just fell out of the cone. I feel your pain...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys.. i wasnt in pain i was PISSED when it happened.. but the more i think about it and its a honda body so i am kinda relieved.. if it was a mopar oh yeah you guys will hear my screams!!! LOL! i ll live.. it never happened to me before. the more i looked at the shattered body and the driver head is only part has yellowing on it. the whole body perfectly bright white. thanks guys for the therapy!! LOL.. its free. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!! I knew it was honda!!!! :lol::tongue: Sorry Wes!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks like a good night of racing at my place, I think I have a couple of them Wes, drop me a line and I will send you one..Obviously can not take my kind of abuse.. 


Darryl, Honda now thats funny...


Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach - thats ok.. i dont need another one. i ll live! LOL!

Wes


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I've only had one body crack in my hands (and it didn't explode like this one). Back when the boys from Singapore were selling cars here, there was a green #3 Tyco Pontiac/Lumina; some of you may have it. It's not in any book and was sold with the standard #3 Tyco Pontiac/Lumina. The green body was notorious for being extremly fragile; I've heard stories as to why.

I however cracked a blue one right in half. A little glue and some gentle handling and I can still run the body; I'll just never be able to remove it.

Joe


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

WesJY said:


> All I frickin did was trying to take my favorite indy body off of tyco narrow chassis and the body exploded in pieces!!!! ARGGHHHHH!!! one of my favorite body I had in my display for a long time maybe 20 years or so. Jeez.. not my good day!!
> 
> been having a bad day!! garbage disposal burned up big time that set off the fire alarm !! argghhhh..
> 
> ...



I was going to ask you if you get the indy from ebay seller "toyaffair" or the other guys from singapore but ebay has not been around for 20 years so you answered my question.beware of singapore sellers....repop repop=crackle.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Ugh. Sorry buddy, that really sucks. Ive never seen such a thing.
> 
> But if its any consolation, I went to go see G.W.A.R. friday, and the bartender got my girlfriend completely schnockered. I mean its fine to load up my drinks, Im 6'1" and 250 lbs, she's 5'4" and 120. She had 2 rum and cokes that were a bit stiff, the 3rd had her off in the corner miserable by the 3rd song. I missed the show to take her downstairs while the rest of my friends were getting to see them beheading Obama! [email protected]#$!!!!


G.W.A.R? nice...i have seen them a few times.Have you heard of EX-COPS?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well Wes came thru and sent his poor smashed-up Indy to me for my debris field outside Turn 2, also known as Bridgestone Bend or more often as the 'learning curve' for its penchant for destroying paint jobs and body parts.

The turn is at the corner of the table that angles very slightly towards the floor drain - very subtle - and the turn radius is the tightest on the track (12" & 15") with almost no run-off area. And it comes right after a quick short chute which exits the fastest turn on the track . . . so it is natural for carnage to follow.

There were some spoilers and pinions and stuff laying back there behind the wall, but Wes' addition has really added to the look. Here's a few pics:









Exit of Turn 2









The wall is getting used up here -- you can see the paint nicks and gouges in the wall and on the 'gravel' run off. What looks to be black smudges is actually tire imprints 









An overhead of the corner.

Thanks Wes!! :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool Doba!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*nice use of a body blown up....*

RALMAO...THAT is great Doba and Wes...ahahahahahahah

Bob...cRASH n smash...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

doba - no problem!!! LOL!!

Wes


----------

